# Looking to meet people



## nic.m (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi
Myself, husband and 18 month old daughter have just moved to Mont Kiara, KL. We'd like to meet other expats in the area as well finding a playgroup for our daughter.


----------



## MicheleWoods (Nov 8, 2012)

nic.m said:


> Hi
> Myself, husband and 18 month old daughter have just moved to Mont Kiara, KL. We'd like to meet other expats in the area as well finding a playgroup for our daughter.


Hi Nic,

I am moved to Mont Kiara recently also and would love to meet up. There is just myself, husband and our dog Millie. Please get in touch if you fancy meeting up. Michele


----------



## nic.m (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Michele,

Would love to meet up, where are you in Mont Kiara? We are not far from the garden international school. Maybe we could meet for a coffee sometime. We are free most days.


----------



## MicheleWoods (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Nic, We are close then! I live at Kiara 9 which is down from Garden International School near the builders yard. I am free most days too, how about meeting a Gloria Jeans for a coffee one day next week?


----------



## nic.m (Jul 18, 2012)

MicheleWoods said:


> Hi Nic, We are close then! I live at Kiara 9 which is down from Garden International School near the builders yard. I am free most days too, how about meeting a Gloria Jeans for a coffee one day next week?


Awesome! How does Wednesday sound? We are at Ceriaan. Which is directly opposite the builders yard. Sounds like we might be next door!


----------



## MicheleWoods (Nov 8, 2012)

Wednesday sounds perfect, I will PM you with my details so we can make the arrangements


----------



## MicheleWoods (Nov 8, 2012)

MicheleWoods said:


> Wednesday sounds perfect, I will PM you with my details so we can make the arrangements


Morning Nic, Either can't PM you yet or haven't figured out how. Could you email me and we can sort the arrangements out for next week. My email address is [email protected].


----------



## Hazel790101 (May 27, 2013)

Hi.... My husband and I are moving to Malaysia this mid july and would love to meet new people. We actually found a place in Mont Kiara and would love to keep in touch since this is our first time.


----------

